# în virtutea inerției



## Zareza

Salutare!

Nu găsesc pe nicăieri traducerea expresiei *în virtutea inerției*. Din întâmplare am dat peste *the force of habit*.

Credeți că este corect? Cu ce prepoziție s-ar folosi? Aveți o sugestie mai bună?

Context: În virtutea inerției m-am urcat în 54, deși eu nu mai locuiesc în zona pe unde o ia autobuzul ăsta.

Mulțumesc !


----------



## Haji Firouz

Am intâlnit şi "by means/law of inertia" sau "because of inertia" (de ex în articole ştiinţifice), dar în contextul prezentat mi se pare cea mai potrivită chiar varianta propusă de dv.


----------



## farscape

În principiu "by" force  of habit, dacă te referi la figurat.


----------



## Zareza

Mulțumesc !


----------

